# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Tổng thanh lý!

## anhxco

*Closed!*

Vì lý do cá nhân nên e tạm gác lại niềm đam mê, e tổng dọn đồ đã sưu tầm trừ trước đến giờ, các bác quan tâm cái nào ới giúp e. 
Em sẽ up từ từ vì không có thời gian dọn hết 1 lần, cũng k nhiều nhặn gì lắm  :Big Grin: 
1./ Con CNC Router double Y, như link sau
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/57...5140#post55140
Giá: 7999k.
2./ Con driver 5 phase vexta 2.8A, em mua về không kiếm đc jack nên hàn tạm, mới test chừa sử dụng.

Giá: 1tr2 ( đã trừ tiền cho cái jack rùi bác nhé.)
3./ Bộ 3 motor 5 phase Autonics M566 ( các bác goole giúp e thông số)

Giá: 399K
3./ Bộ Họp số + motor 5 phase vexta thông số cũng nhờ goolge nốt)

Giá 399K.
4./ Còn 1 cơ số thứ lung tung nữa như bàn T, Nhôm 4040, 4080 .v.v.v


PS: giá cả tự e đã điều chỉnh cho phù hợp, thường thì e đã chịu lỗ rồi, có giảm giá thì e tùy hứng thôi, nhưng nói chung là y giá các bác cứ gạch đá nhưng đừng làm e đau hehe  :Smile: .

----------


## h-d

quan tâm bàn chữ T bác có thể inbox em xin hình và kích thước.

----------


## anhxco

> quan tâm bàn chữ T bác có thể inbox em xin hình và kích thước.


Để e kiếm hình cũ thôi, cái này nặng lắm k lôi ra lôi vô chụp hình đc, trước mua của bác Hung trên này.
Mà cái này chắc e ưu tiên cho bác itanium7000 trước( nếu bán). Vì trước e với bác ý cùng dành giật  :Big Grin: . có gì bác ý k lấy thì bác xét nhé.
Thanks
Trích dẫn lại nguồn góc luôn:



> ---Update...
>   Vì sợ tạo nhiều topic gây loãng Forum nên em up luôn cũ mới vào 1 mục cho anh em tiện theo dõi ạ.
> Tình hình là em lại vấp phải cục đá, mà cục này nó còn nặng đô hơn cục trước nữa ạ. Mà tính em thì bèo bèo nên thích hái lượm ) ( chứ săn bắn thì là cái thú vui tao nhã của các đại gia rồi hehe ). 
>   Cục này thì em nghĩ các bác nhìn hình là chắc cũng biết em nó dùng để làm gì rồi, 45kg mà để lên bàn chặn giấy thì thôi giấy khỏi bay dù có bão cấp 8 nhé, kích thước phủ bì là 240x700x50mm ạ. Bác nào chế cháo được gì thì chế chứ trình em chưa tới nên chưa dám phiêu sợ khoan lỗ mà nát hết cả thì khổ. Giá của em nó là 850k, ship thì chắc tầm 150 đến 200K tùy xa hay gần nha.
> Đính kèm 6063
> 
> Đính kèm 6064
> 
> Đính kèm 6065
> ...


Nếu bán thì giá sẽ chẵn 1tr hòa vốn( vì vẫn đang tiếc nó đẹp, và cái công vác nó về  :Frown: )
Mà mấy thứ nặng nặng này e ưu tiên Đà Nẵng trước, vẫn oải cái cảnh vác nó đi :Big Grin:

----------


## taih2

Có mấy món bị lỗi không thấy hình bác úp lại dùm. Đang quan tâm motor 5 phase & driver

----------


## anhxco

Ảnh bác nào k thấy vào đây giúp e xem có đc k nhé: https://plus.google.com/102566767883...ts/Ygmm5r9noF9
Thanks

----------


## ahdvip

tổng thanh lý gì mà ít xỉn vậy ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> tổng thanh lý gì mà ít xỉn vậy ,


hì, hàng của e làm sao bì lại mấy bác!

em tiếp:
4./ Bàn T như trên, giá  1tr.
5./ Bộ motor có encoder:

Giá: 399k.

----------


## h-d

Quan tâm cái bàn chữ T mà trả biết bác định gả thế nào. Nó bao nhiêu kg vậy bác

----------


## scara.arm

Vừa gọi đặt cặp motor step có encoder, bác pm tài khoản Vietcombank nhé, sáng thứ Hai mình chuyển tiền sớm.
Sorry hơi trễ vì mình không có đăng ký internet banking, cây ATM gần nhất thì hơi xa).

----------


## anhxco

> Vừa gọi đặt cặp motor step có encoder, bác pm tài khoản Vietcombank nhé, sáng thứ Hai mình chuyển tiền sớm.


Của bác đây:Bạn gửi 1 trong các tk sau nha:./ 
Ngân hàng Ngoại thương Việt Nam (VCB) - Chi nhánh Đà Nẵng
Số tài khoản: 0041000258457
Chủ tài khoản: Trần Mai Anh
2./
Ngân hàng Á Châu (ACB) - Chi nhánh Đà Nẵng
Số tài khoản: 125464329
Chủ tài khoản: Trần Mai Anh
2./
Ngân hàng Đông Á - Chi nhánh Đà Nẵng
Số tài khoản: 0101052813

----------


## anhxco

> Quan tâm cái bàn chữ T mà trả biết bác định gả thế nào. Nó bao nhiêu kg vậy bác


Có thông tin phía trên đấy bác, theo thông tin cũ là 45kg

----------


## skydn

> Có thông tin phía trên đấy bác, theo thông tin cũ là 45kg


Em cũng đang cần 2 em step đó chưa đi để em bác nha

----------


## Gamo

> Em cũng đang cần 2 em step đó chưa đi để em bác nha


Ủa, mà em tò mò, sao 2 bác scara.arm & skydn quan tâm đến step có encoder vậy? :x :x :x

----------


## anhxco

6./ nhôm profile 4040, 4080, dài 1m2 - 1m4, giá 75k/kg.

----------


## scara.arm

> Ủa, mà em tò mò, sao 2 bác scara.arm & skydn quan tâm đến step có encoder vậy? :x :x :x


@ Gamo: Em chế cái valve tuyến tính điều khiển lưu lượng đoá bác Gà.

@ anhxco: Đã chuyển tiền , bác chuyển hàng theo đại chỉ mình pm nhé. 
Thanks !

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> @ Gamo: Em chế cái valve tuyến tính điều khiển lưu lượng đoá bác Gà.
> 
> @ anhxco: Đã chuyển tiền , bác chuyển hàng theo đại chỉ mình pm nhé. 
> Thanks !


OK, đã nhận đc tiền, nhắn bác sau khi gửi hàng nhé.
thanks.
Số 5 đã đi nha mấy bác!

----------


## anhxco

Em tiếp:
6./ Vai H:
Cao : 63.5cm
Mặt bắt : 11.5cm
Thông số và hình ảnh e mượn tạm của các bác khác nhé.


Giá 750k

----------


## anhxco

Em up lại mấy cái ảnh bàn T:
[IMG]forum.cncprovn.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6066[/IMG]

----------


## Letungquang

Bàn chữ t  giá bnhieu bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Bàn chữ t  giá bnhieu bác.


999k bác nhé

----------


## Letungquang

> 999k bác nhé


gạch cái bàn nhé bác

----------


## huynhbacan

Điện thoại bác anhxco cho nhanh đi bác ơi, post lên và chờ có khi người khác điện gạch trước rồi (người khác có thể là em đấy ...hehe...)

----------

anhxco

----------


## Letungquang

Đã xong. 😄

----------

anhxco

----------


## huynhbacan

chúc mừng 2 bác

----------


## anhxco

Em đã nhận tiền bàn T, cố gắng mai ship cho bác.
THanks

----------


## anhxco

Bàn T và vai H đã ra đi các bác nhé!

----------

